# Fishing Vessel Encounters Shipwreck



## zoejwm (May 16, 2008)

Has anyone here discovered or come across a shipwreck during their work on a trawler or gill net vessel? 

I already posted a thread here a week or so ago about a TV story looking at the relationship between fishing trawlers and shipwrecks. In that last thread I asked if anyone had recovered any artifacts.

This time, however, I am more interested in talking to fishermen who have had their nets snagged on shipwrecks, or who know of other fishermen that this has happened to. 

I am interested in talking to anyone who might know of vessels that have gone down for that reason, and who can talk about the hazards of the trawling industry in general.

I am also interested in talking to fishermen who know where particular wrecks lie and go fishing there for the very reason that wrecks attract fish.

If you are interested and feel qualified to talk about any of the above subjects (or know anyone who is), or any other matter related to fishing vessels and shipwrecks, please leave your contact details and I will call you or email you.

I hope to hear from some of you. I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Thanks!

Zoe.


----------

